# Newest Aquisition -- LP T52 Pewter Ashtray



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

So I was diligently looking for this ash tray and I finally found it. Its a Drew Estate Liga Privada T52 Pewter ash tray.

Its two pieces, the hand cast metal and the outside wood finish.

They were out of stock everywhere but I found it at a local B&M.

I have a DSLR that I'm experimenting with and I took some shots. Here's the result


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

Hmm. for some reasons the photos aren't showing up. 

I guess you guys will have to use your imagination


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Pics are fine for me. Love that ashtray! I'm hunting for the No.9 version


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

That thing is Sexy!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

did it cost you your first born?


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

oh man that is too awesome!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow... Love the wood/cast metal look. Dammit, now I am in search or one.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Thats Gorgeous Shänt!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Do they have it in #9? I want one regardless. Must hunt now


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

a beaut!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

They have a No. 9. Problem is, they retailed for $100! I really, really want one, but can't bring myself to sped that kind of money, especially since I rarely use an ashtray to begin with. But that, the black Padron, and the black Tatuaje are on my wishist for sure.


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I paid a bit above retail but I think it was worth it. I'm the kind of guy who invests and buys things once. But if you guys find one, update the thread. I'm curious cause it took me a while to track one down and that was the last of it


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty darn nice. A whole lot better than mine. I call it the yard. :smokin:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

That thing is awesome. It must weigh a ton if it's pewter. Nice score.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

very nice... i've been hunting for the no. 9 one with no such luck,


----------

